

Voice Recognition Company LavaRock for Twilio Voice Apps - jeffiel
http://lavarockhq.com

======
johns
Hopefully this gets added to the Twilio API some day, but in the mean time,
this looks like a good service.

------
kmorrill
congrats to LavaRock! This could be huge for Twilio since many people I speak
to seem to view voice recognition as an adoption hurdle.

------
dmor
Yay, how cool!

------
foogoo
nice!

